
Reyes Rendering on the GPU [pdf] - jobstijl
https://markussteinberger.net/papers/GPUReyes.pdf
======
ginko
Oh hey, that was also the topic of my master's thesis. In particular doing it
for arbitrarily large scenes without running out of memory.

[https://www.cg.tuwien.ac.at/research/publications/2015/WEBER...](https://www.cg.tuwien.ac.at/research/publications/2015/WEBER-2015-PRA/)

Code here:
[https://github.com/ginkgo/micropolis](https://github.com/ginkgo/micropolis)
(I guess it's gotten a bit bit-rotten at this point)

------
mroche
Title should be marked with [2015]. I was caught off-guard with the statement
about RenderMan using REYES since it hasn’t used it for several years at this
point.

There are quite a few interesting publications to look through, need to
bookmark this:
[https://markussteinberger.net/publications.php](https://markussteinberger.net/publications.php)

